# Free Enterprise Iii



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

A little piece of my artwork ,the 1966 FREE ENTERPRISE III.of Towsend Bros
Ferris, ltd Dover. An homage for my english friends!!!


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Excellent as always.Shame I can only give it 5 star rating!


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Too much kind for me the five stars !!!
hi 
Gp


----------

